# Sprollie temperament?



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

So next Saturday I will be picking up my new little pup, Alfie. He's a seven week old Springer/Collie cross. He seems like a lovely little chap, although I must admit that I'm not entirely familiar with the breed*. We already have a two year old Lhasa Apso named Cookie and I'm aware that Alfie is going to have different needs than a Lhasa, but I was just wondering if anyone could enlighten me more on the Sprollie temperament? Thank You!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I've known a few, but they have all had different temperaments. Some have been more like a springer and others more like the collie. All were highly energetic and attractive looking dogs.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You'd be more accurate saying you're not familiar with the 'breeds', lol, as it's two breed characteristics to take into consideration. It's a bit like the myth that mating black and yellow Labradors will give you chocolate, there is a bit more to genetics, than a blending of two types, if you get what I mean? So your pup could be very like a collie, or very like a springer, or could be somewhere in the middle. You won't really be able to tell until you've had him for a while, and he starts to mature. As both breeds are quite lively, I would think that's a given. Hope you're going to post some pics of him once you've got him home


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

From this cross breeds that i have met at agility, they are very active dogs,who need alot of work to keep them occupied.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

A sprollie isn't really a breed lets face it, but i would guess this particular cross would be very intelligent with a very bouncy energetic nature! Like others have said it is difficult to say as the pup could favour mum or dad's nature or be a good mixture of both. It's all a waiting game really, just plan for the worst side of both breeds mixed into one package and you may be pleasantly suprised! That's what we did! :thumbup:

I have a GSD X Alaskan Malamute and he is 16 weeks, everone advised me against getting this cross saying i could end up with the worst side of each breed in one dog!  So far he is proving to be a very laid back, loving, loyal little chap with perfect recall! I know it is early days so doing loads of training and socialising with him. 

Best of luck with your pupster and look forward to the photos! :thumbup:


----------



## taf (Jun 7, 2010)

A sprollie was my first dog when I left home and he was the most loving, attentive and intelligent dog. He was never any trouble at all. He did need alot of exercise but his love of life was infectious. He loved toys and he loved holding things in his mouth ( the springer side maybe?) He would also go down like a collie ready to herd!! He definately had the best parts of both and was a real part of our familly until we lost him at 14. 
A fantastic combination, you are very lucky, enjoy your bundle of fun!!!!!!


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

taf said:


> A sprollie was my first dog when I left home and he was the most loving, attentive and intelligent dog. He was never any trouble at all. He did need alot of exercise but his love of life was infectious. He loved toys and he loved holding things in his mouth ( the springer side maybe?) He would also go down like a collie ready to herd!! He definately had the best parts of both and was a real part of our familly until we lost him at 14.
> A fantastic combination, you are very lucky, enjoy your bundle of fun!!!!!!


Aw, sounds like he was a joy! Think I've made a good decision then... :lol:


----------



## lil_angel_ (Jul 27, 2010)

my mum and dad used to have two border collie x english springer spaniel sisters, they were littermates but they were absolutely brilliant dogs. the dogs were about 4 years old when i was born and they were absolutely brilliant with everything...they NEVER barked at anything they weren't allowed in the living room at the time but they never kicked up a fuss or destroyed anything. they totally accepted everything, they did have loads of energy and were water magnets, they only used to go out on weekends because of my parents working hours but as soon as they got near the pond they were off for dust when we finally caught up they would always be wallowing in filthy stinky water hahah

i have a few pictures of me as a child curled up in bed with them they never had an aggressive bone in their body we were all distraught when they passed away in 1997 but the memories will never die they were fantastic pets. i still have a picture beside my bed and if i could turn back time and have those dogs again i would .

they were beautiful too, i shall have to find an old colour photo and scan it in, they were tri colour with lovely athletic figures..

of course your cross may be totally different but it brings back so many memories i just had to say how much i loved our sprollies, top dogs.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

alaun said:


> I've known a few, but they have all had different temperaments. Some have been more like a springer and others more like the collie. All were highly energetic and attractive looking dogs.


As above.

There is one at our agility class who has the body, coat, temperament, high drive and speed of a collie but just has spaniel ears! :lol: Great dog 
I know another person who has a sprollie who seems far more springer like (but even so likes to herd other dogs in play :eek6:)
With the mix of springer and a BC you can bet your pup is going to be a busy lad but as the others have said it very much depends on the individual as to whether he has inherited more of the collie or springer type behaviours and looks.

Best of luck with your new pup! Pics are a must when said pup arrives!


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Well your comments fill me with confidence, so far I've heard nothing but nice things! 

Alfie certainly seems to look more Springer compared to his litter mates. Only he and one of his brothers are mostly white with just a few black patches. The rest are the opposite and already seem to have longer coats.


----------

